# Battery for iPhone SE



## AnjiM (Sep 5, 2021)

Hi All,

I am working in IT Support.
My Organisation (No. 1) is taking over another Organisation (No. 2)and the employees from 2 have very old phones, that should be changed, but 1 does not want to replace any equipment at the moment unless it's is really broken, because of budget issue, of course.

So, i received an empty Iphone SE (1st generation), with no set up, no sim card, to check the battery.
I am not able to go inside the phone, further than setting the language.

I have full charged it, and I want to let the battery drain itself. Do you know in how many days should the battery last in these conditions, in order to be considered useable for work , mainly calls, outlook?
The user has sent me before a screenshot from his iPhone battery status, and it was showing chargeable to 86% . That's why I am assuming, that battery is actually still functional.

Any answer for me would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

iPhone Battery Issues: Have You Been Charging It Wrong? | 2022 Update


How long do iPhone batteries last? Every phone battery has a limited lifespan - around two years. But in reality, the phone battery lifespan mainly hangs on how you charge it. You thought charging your iPhone is easy; however, you might have been charging it wrong the whole time. How to charge...




www.ipitaka.com


----------



## pibuxo65 (Sep 5, 2021)

the first generation se has a rather weak battery, as a result of constantly arriving updates, the discharge has become even longer, especially after ios 13


----------



## ben771williiams (Nov 11, 2021)

You describe it in a way that can be understood in different ways. The charge is 86 percent - are you looking at "battery status" in the phone settings or can it max out at 86 percent. If that's the case, the phone probably won't live long and may shut down at 50 percent as well. If the battery status is 86 percent, the battery will soon have to be replaced, it all depends on how often you use it. Keep in mind that the battery doesn't like to run in the background and when the charge is below 50 percent.


----------

